# Full Fenders and Caliper Brakes



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm in the process of planning out a winter bike build. Full fenders are an absolute requirement. The frame will have all the necessary mounts for fenders as well.

Here's the question, assuming I'm running 23 or 25mm tires (700c), is there a full coverage fender that will fit under Campy Chorus 11 brake calipers? 

I can set the frame up for cantilevers if needed, but it would be easier for me to use the bits and pieces I already have (hence the caliper brakes).

Thanks.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Dunno for sure, you might have to end up cutting the fenders to clear the brakes. I've seen some rigs where the fender is literally cut in half, leaving the brake exposed.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You generally want a pretty tight fit, but whether you can get what you're looking for depends on the frame and fork as well as the brake calipers, so you can't say for sure without trying. Fender fitting jobs on road bikes are all more or less custom. 

As Creak noted, some installations involve cutting the fender into 2 sections. This company in Portland makes a very clever bit they call the "reacharound bracket" that joins the two fender sections with a gap for the brake.
Reacharound Fender Brackets | River City Bicycles


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> You generally want a pretty tight fit, but whether you can get what you're looking for depends on the frame and fork as well as the brake calipers, so you can't say for sure without trying. Fender fitting jobs on road bikes are all more or less custom.


My new set of SKS P35 fenders almost fit under the front brake caliper on my bike - Shimano RSX dual pivot. The P35 have a somewhat squared off profile, I'm going to have to Dremel off the shoulders to get them to clear. For the front fork the fender is a touch wide, so in that spot the sides of the fender will be removed, and I'll reinforce the remaining strip of fender with a piece of metal and some adhesive. The rear - no way it will ever fit under the caliper due to the clearance over the tire, so that Reacharound bracket is going to be ordered. Maybe if I ran something smaller than 28mm tires I'd make my life easier but I like the ride too much!


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

If you don't already have the frame, then get one with cantilever mounts. Then you're guaranteed to have room for fenders.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm getting the LBS to winterize my bike as well, they will be installing a pair of SKS Race fenders on my rig, these are the ones I think:

RACEBLADE LONG BLACK - mudguards - SKS Germany


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got the SKS Raceblades on my Focus Izalco for the days when I absolutely have to ride it in the rain (team training rides, etc). They work really well, but on my bike the front barely clears the tire (23mm).


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Tektro long reach brakes. With koolstop pads, you won't be able to tell the difference when you need to stop. They're cheap plus they release at the brake so if you really goon up a wheel this winter, you can really open up the brakes to get home.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I've heard back from both PlantBike and SKS to my question. They both indicated that I shouldn't have any trouble with the 23mm tires I run now. 25mm tires will be a bit "iffy" but may work fine.

Since I'm pretty happy with 23mm tires, even in the wet, it looks like I'm good to go. Though I still need to finalize my frameset order.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

On a Colnago? :cryin:


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

bigbill said:


> Tektro long reach brakes. With koolstop pads, you won't be able to tell the difference when you need to stop. They're cheap plus they release at the brake so if you really goon up a wheel this winter, you can really open up the brakes to get home.


Not sure how that would help on a frame designed for short reach brakes.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

MXL said:


> On a Colnago? :cryin:


Real roadies ride in all conditions, and riding in the wet means fenders.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

MXL said:


> On a Colnago? :cryin:


No, on a Cyfac!


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I had a bike built last winter. It's got a Campy Chorus group. The Chorus brakes were the limiting factor as they are short-reach and when the lever is squeezed, the clearance is reduced further. 

It's got Honjo full fenders and 23mm Continental GP 4000S tires. Probably won't get most 25mm tires in there with fenders. Without fenders, I can put on 28mm tires for gravel rides.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

nhluhr said:


> Not sure how that would help on a frame designed for short reach brakes.


Tektros are wider, you don't have to cut the fenders.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

That doesn't solve the issue of clearance between the outer circumference of the tire and the center of the caliper.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

bigbill said:


> Tektro long reach brakes. With koolstop pads, you won't be able to tell the difference when you need to stop. They're cheap plus they release at the brake so if you really goon up a wheel this winter, you can really open up the brakes to get home.


That's what I ended up using: Tektro long reach brakes. That way I can run 28 tires and full fenders on my Cyfac Zona. The brakes are pretty good, no complains. 

Velo Orange also sells something similar but for more coins. I decided to save my money, at least for now!


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

For the record, I made the decision yesterday to go with Cantilevers. I'm going with the Paul Neo-Retro in front and the Touring Canti in back. That's puts the massively powerful brake in front where it's needed. I won't have enough heal clearance for that one in back.

This gives me a lot of flexibility. I can use it for cross, I can run 28's, 25's with fenders. Or put on some knobbies and ride fire roads. Should be a fun bike!


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

JoelS said:


> For the record, I made the decision yesterday to go with Cantilevers. I'm going with the Paul Neo-Retro in front and the Touring Canti in back. That's puts the massively powerful brake in front where it's needed. I won't have enough heal clearance for that one in back.
> 
> This gives me a lot of flexibility. I can use it for cross, I can run 28's, 25's with fenders. Or put on some knobbies and ride fire roads. Should be a fun bike!


Excellent choices! Please post pics when it's all done.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

pmt said:


> Excellent choices! Please post pics when it's all done.


I will. Frameset was ordered today. 6 to 8 weeks is what I've been told.


----------

